

Show HN: JustAddComments – Easily publicly add comments/responses to any site - blingojames
http://justaddcomments.com/

======
fiatjaf
[http://www.words4chrome.com/](http://www.words4chrome.com/) redivivus.

I would love to see something like this working well, like Google Sidewiki
worked for a time, but I think the barriers are enourmous.

~~~
blingojames
Thanks for the input, it's highly appreciated. Agree about the barriers. This
one doesn't need plug-ins on Android and is easy to install, so maybe it'll
have a chance :).

------
fiatjaf
Here's another: [https://hypothes.is/](https://hypothes.is/)

------
blingojames
Hi, what do you think? thanks in advance! :).

~~~
bramgg
Nice idea, but sadly it's been tried a thousand times and has never worked.

~~~
blingojames
Thank you, this input will help keep things in proportion :).

